# Help Fiat diesel filter leak



## cabby

Help 3 times now we have had the fuel filter leak, had the filter changed and checked the unit for cracks etc. seems to happen after a run then stopped and started again. last time we had been on pitch for 5 days,drove 10 miles, shopped at tesco,no problem, then pulled onto their petrol pumps and nearly flooded their forecourt.
we are stuck in north Devon, near Barnstable with just about half a tank.
Anyone had this happen to them or got any ideas as to cause. will add that the signalI have at the momentis not good somight be slow answering.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer

cabby said:


> Help 3 times now we have had the fuel filter leak, had the filter changed and checked the unit for cracks etc. seems to happen after a run then stopped and started again. last time we had been on pitch for 5 days,drove 10 miles, shopped at tesco,no problem, then pulled onto their petrol pumps and nearly flooded their forecourt.
> we are stuck in north Devon, near Barnstable with just about half a tank.
> Anyone had this happen to them or got any ideas as to cause. will add that the signalI have at the momentis not good somight be slow answering.
> 
> cabby


Hi,

If you do a search,someone had the same problem a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cabby

managed to get as far as Portsmouth last night, however the situation got worse, we called out the AA and the Patrolman removed the fuel filter unit and connected up the two fuel pipes as a temp measure. I have to say he did this in a pitch black area in a short space of time. 
I shall now go and look for the previous post.

cabby


----------



## gingertom

Hi

I had to replace the Fuel Filter Housing on my Rapido( -Fiat Ducato based) as the Rapid Connectors were not sealing, Fuel was weeping out.


----------



## cabby

Had Stormonts of Hilldenborough, main agents nearest to me, sort it all out. cost me £50.still if done will be worth it, but god 'elp them if it leaks again.

cabby


----------



## 96299

Fingers crossed your all sorted, and if you are, thats a well spent bullseye. 8) 

Steve


----------



## BillCreer

cabby said:


> Had Stormonts of Hilldenborough, main agents nearest to me, sort it all out. cost me £50.still if done will be worth it, but god 'elp them if it leaks again.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,

What do they do to fix it?


----------



## Bovisand

*Fiat Fuel leak*

We are just back from a 6 week trip to Croatia in a brand new (June 11) Autotrail Savannah - 3ltr Fiat Ducato Auto.
Broke down in Italy with Fuel pouring out from under the engine. Had to be towed to the nearest Fiat Garage to be sorted (Fiat Euro Assist), Never really new exactly what the problem was due to language difficulties, but sorted OK and on our way after 6 hours.

Just filled up after a long run from Dover and we have fuel poring out again. No idea what the problem is but luckily didn't realise until we were parked up on our drive, just a few miles from the Petrol Station.

On the phone to Fiat tomorrow.


----------



## cabby

Stormont did not know what was wrong. They put the fuel filter unit back on ( the AA took it off to get us home), bleed the system etc and road tested it and let it run for a while and nothing leaked. it ran fine for the 40 odd miles home as well.they suggested that it could have been a loose connection into the filter that was cured when they re-fitted it.I did wonder if it was due to a non branded fuel filter used during my last service, I will ask about that as I dont know what was used.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Can those of you that have had this fuel leak from the filter area please say if you had the vehicle serviced with genuine parts or the cheaper patterned filters.

cabby


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

I think you will find a 'O' ring gasket under the top housing. Most of these reports seem to happen after a filter change and if the same gasket is left in it will have assumed the minor imperfections of the filter housing and when this is put back on again after a filter change it will probably not be in the same place and even if it is it can still fail to do it's job.

The Torque for the filter is extremely high and seems to have assumed a problem by Fiat by setting it so high.


----------



## cabby

funny enough I did question this and was told that they always replace the seals and O rings.in no uncertain manner.  

cabby


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Do They!!!!! :roll:


----------



## cabby

I have just today been informed that the new Fiats have a different fuel filter.   

cabby


----------



## tonka

Had our van serviced at Chelston last year (August 2010).. "MAIN FIAT DEALERS! !!! so the blurb says... Was a main service at 36,000 miles plus the cam belt change.. Cost almost £800...

3 weeks later went to Germany and 2 days into trip.. Fuel leaking out. Recovery driver came and located it near the filter but towed us back to their depot !!!!
The recovery centre of ADAC basically said "fuel filter had not been fitted tight".... They re-fitted it and it's been fine for the past 12 months... I have heard / read reports of filters coming loose etc..
Chelston of course didnt want to know......


----------



## cabby

sorry to resurrect this topic, however my fuel filter is still weeping after 700 miles. It is going back to the Fiat dealers on Tuesday, anyone else had to get this fixed,is there a mod needed.It does seem strange after 3 1/2 years with no trouble that it happens on the last 6 months.will keep you posted.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Did you get anywhere with Fiat Bovisand.
any update or result on your fuel leak problem. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 


cabby


----------



## cabby

dropped the van off to the Fiat dealers today, wonder what they will sy this time, I have informed them that this was not a one off and there were some complaints about this elsewhere, he seemed to know this.  will update you. 

cabby


----------



## nigel67

I had a similar leak on my 3.0 fiat. It started about six months after i serviced it. One problem seems to be that the filter housing is very often tightened using a pair of large sloppy jaw pliers, the problem being is that when you grip it to tighten it you think it is tight but because of it being distorted whilst being squeezed you don't actually do it up enough. Also it is important to lubricate the threads and seal. When i removed my filter to re-seal it i marked the position of the cap then greased the threads this time (used oil before), then i tightened it up by hand only and i got another half a turn and have never had a leak since. There is now a special tool being offered by the motor factors just for doing this filter, but the remove housing onto the bench and a good grease up before doing up seems to do the trick.


----------



## cabby

Oh dear, just had Stormont on the dog and bone, it needs a new filter housing complete,oh yes and the illuminated engine icon on the dash says you need a new throttle control valve. Well said yes as we are going on a trip soon and it would be more expensive over there and inconvenient as well. :roll: :roll: but £600 + vat.
well this means that it has cost us now over 4 years, apart from run of the mill servicing,£2,000, this comes out to £10 per week, or a one night stay at a Cl.


cabby


----------



## camallison

cabby said:


> Oh dear, just had Stormont on the dog and bone, it needs a new filter housing complete,oh yes and the illuminated engine icon on the dash says you need a new throttle control valve. Well said yes as we are going on a trip soon and it would be more expensive over there and inconvenient as well. :roll: :roll: but £600 + vat.
> well this means that it has cost us now over 4 years, apart from run of the mill servicing,£2,000, this comes out to £10 per week, or a one night stay at a Cl.
> 
> cabby


That fault light saying you need a new throttle control valve is wrong - it is the code for water in fuel - I found that out on a Fiat forum when our previous van (based on a Ducato) gave the same fault indication. Don't ask me why, but it was the source of the fault and draining off the water from the filter cured it!

Colin


----------



## fdhadi

Hi cabby,

This might sound daft but where is the leak when you look under the van?
After a trip last August I filled up at Calais and then parked on the Aire overnight. Whilst there I noticed fuel dripping from the front end of the tank.

I felt around the front of the tank and could almost push my fingers through where the inlet pipe is. On my return I fitted a new tank, the old one was rotten (04 reg), 
BUT, I'm not 100% sure I've fixed the leak.

I think I still have a leak which must be from the filter, will check when it gets a bit warmer. I had the mh serviced in July, just a few weeks before we went away.


----------



## 747

fdhadi said:


> Hi cabby,
> 
> This might sound daft but where is the leak when you look under the van?
> After a trip last August I filled up at Calais and then parked on the Aire overnight. Whilst there I noticed fuel dripping from the front end of the tank.
> 
> I felt around the front of the tank and could almost push my fingers through where the inlet pipe is. On my return I fitted a new tank, the old one was rotten (04 reg),
> BUT, I'm not 100% sure I've fixed the leak.
> 
> I think I still have a leak which must be from the filter, will check when it gets a bit warmer. I had the mh serviced in July, just a few weeks before we went away.


Thanks for giving me one more thing to worry about. 

I was already worried about the sump cover looking rotten. The new front crossmember is about to be replaced and I appear to have a slight oil leak.

Anybody want to buy a motorhome ?


----------



## cabby

Well now is the time to cheer you all up. :lol: :lol: not really I really feel like grabbing Fiat around the neck. :evil: :evil: 
The fault readout was double checked, thank you Colin for pointing out that problem with read outs,
I have to have a new fuel filter unit complete, a new throttle valve and modified wiring loom.Special order so cannot have my usual parts discount, that is only on stock held.
final price is over £800.


cabby


----------



## fdhadi

Sorry to hear that cabby, sometimes you have to take these hits on the chin :x 

I've just had to buy a brand new tyre for my 2 month old fiesta which had a scew in the side wall. Not as bad as yours but still £90

747,

The tank was only £180 brand new & delivered, fitted it myself, easy enough to do.


----------



## Bovisand

The saga continues. Posted earlier on this thread year to say we also had a problem with a leaking fuel filter on our then only months old 3.0L Ducato (sorry Cabby for not updating), twice on a long trip to Croatia. Local UK dealer fitted a completly new unit and everything seemed OK, though not really used for any long trips till recently.

Set off just under 4 weeks ago for a long trip to Greece and yesterday same problem - deisel pouring out of the Filter Unit. Managed to limp to one of only 2 Fiat dealers in the Pelopenesse who took the unit off and ‘fixed’ it. However 150k later we have deisel pouring out again. 

After ringing my local FIAT garage in the UK they tell me its the rubber seal that is breaking down in the filter unit, reacting apparently with heat and the actual deisel, becoming distorted and enlarged (he has had a few in with the same problem) and Fiat as far as he is aware have done nothing to resolve the problem. All dealers are doing is changing like for like.

We are now waiting for the FIAT dealer in Kalanmata (Greece) to order another filter unit. Will limp there or get recovered - just hope this is enough for us to finish our trip and get home. Its a real pain in the a*** to say the least.
But long term don’t know what to do. The filter unit is clearly not fit for purpose.


----------



## cabby

relax, you are forgiven, just this one time only. :lol: feel a song coming on. :roll: :roll: 
This is rather annoying, perhaps we should get all those who have had leaks and garages who have had to fix this problem and see how many before we have a go at Fiat.
o hope you get back ok, did they say if the rubber seal can replaced on it's own, rather than the cost of a complete unit.

cabby

ps. I do know that I have changed the song words. 8)


----------



## cabby

relax, you are forgiven, just this one time only. :lol: feel a song coming on. :roll: :roll: 
This is rather annoying, perhaps we should get all those who have had leaks and garages who have had to fix this problem and see how many before we have a go at Fiat.
o hope you get back ok, did they say if the rubber seal can replaced on it's own, rather than the cost of a complete unit.

cabby

ps. I do know that I have changed the song words. 8)


----------



## Spiritofherald

I don't know about Fiats but I hear that Talbots can leak if the filter housing is over tightened as it causes damage to the seal. Might be the same thing with yours?


----------



## airstream

*Why?*

Hi All,

Re the problem of leaking fuel fiters - posts all over the web reporting this problem

When picking up a new oil filter ready for my next oil change (X250 2.3 ) I asked for a fuel filter as the van will be five years old in December and 20,000 miles or so

Guy in dealer parts (iveco) says dont bother they are a bugg*r to fit and may leak - they will last forever on UK fuel and if one day need changing you will get loss of power not total breakdown

Has anyone ever had a Fiat X250 fuel filter clog?

Fiat say they will last at least 45,000km so why change before this mileage they dont wear out just catch crap in fuel when and if its present

So purchased a filter and will keep it in the van just in case

Regards Ray


----------



## Bovisand

Cabby - will definately take this up with Fiat when we get home and try and be a good boy and keep everyone posted on the forum.
As far as I’m aware the problem is ONLY the rubber seal in the filter unit and seems to become distorted with heat and the actual diesel etc. Though I expect as its still under warranty its easier to change the whole unit at this stage.
But 4 times in 15mths indicates a serious design flaw here - IMO.

Airstream - interesting you say you were told these filters are OK in the UK, my Fiat garage mentioned something about European deisel and additives used that could be effecting the rubber on the seal.
Though probably not as others have had probs in the UK only.

I'm just at a loss as to why such a simple thing cant be sorted.
Stuck on a dusty side road in 35c heat in Greece 1500m from home with diesel pouring out is a real p*** you off situation.


----------



## gloworm

I too had this problem while in germany back in june this year, ours is 2007 ducato 2.3 the filter had been in 2 years with no leaks, then after about a 3 hour drive as we arrived a camp site it just spewed diesel out, i managed to get a new filter from a local garage fitted it myself, and only tightend it hand tight its been fine since. I did not lubricate the new seal.


Eric


----------



## cabby

Bovisand
there is no need to be stranded if it is only the filter. do what the AA patrolman did for me, bypass the filter.tell the local garage they may well have to remove the filter as we had to, but then just connect the two pipes together. this will get you home.we put the filter complete in a plastic bag that has no holes in it and sealed it up so no smell.as you will need it for warranty.The warning light will stay on but you can live with that.

good luck. cabby


----------



## thesimmokid

*Diesel Leak*

I had a similar problem the other day in France with our 2.8 Ducato, with the rubber seal (or lack of) at the root of the problem.

After a day or so of leaks, I took the vehicle to Renault Trucks in Cahors where they eventually managed to get the bottom of the pump off only to find the rubber seal completely missing. How it hadn't leaked before, I don't know. Whatever, 6 euros for a new seal and a mere 102 euros for labour later and we were off. At least the beast isn't spewing diesel all over various campsites, car parks, etc now and the insides don't smell as much, but I am still curious what the heck happened to the washer.

PS - I can recommend Carglass, who came out to me the same day to fix a chunk missing out of the windscreen. The call centre in France has staff who speak English and were very helpful. Other than it being an expensive day at least I learned that a) you can get windscreen help in France over the phone and b) it would seem that you don't necessarily need a Fiat specialist to help fix engine problems.


----------



## Bovisand

Cabby, Do you know if the AA Patrolman just connected the two pipes together (I’m assuming fuel in and fuel out) or did he have to use some kind of pipe to connect them together.
I would rather drive to the next FIAT dealer (150k ish) for the repair than get recovered and wondered if I could do this temp fix myself.
We have to get to Katamara when the part arrived which could be some days yet.
Stephen (Bovisand)


----------



## gloworm

I now carry a small piece of rubber pipe & two jubilee clips for an emergency fix to get me going, all you need is about 3 inches of pipe about 15 mil, join fuel pipes together & away you go, on the bright side im hoping it does,nt happen again :lol: :lol: 


Eric the optimist


----------



## listerdiesel

I'm not familiar with the exact filter that Fiat fit, but if there is room, remove the troublesome unit and fit a genuine CAV truck filter in its place.

A complete filter with water agglomerator bowl (but without a water sensor) will cost about £20 or so, and note that there are various head configurations to uit different ful feed and returns.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=CAV+Filter&_sacat=0

In that link you will also see a 10-pack of genuine filters for £20.

It is a reliable and well-proven unit, being in continuous production since the 1950's and cheap enough to carry a spare unit with you, not that you'd need one.

Peter


----------



## cabby

As gloworm said is the answer.

cabby


----------



## erneboy

*Re: Diesel Leak*



thesimmokid said:


> PS - I can recommend Carglass, who came out to me the same day to fix a chunk missing out of the windscreen.


I didn't think that was possible. Could you tell us more about it please, Alan.


----------



## Bovisand

Got the bypass done in the end after initial repair failed, see pic.
Now waiting for a new (same) filter unit to be delivered to a Fiat dealer in Kalamata. So holed up at Camping Erodios near Pylos waiting for the call.
No hardship, but all touring plans out of the window for now and camper stinks of diesel.


Apparently these filter units are just the same as original fitted to the Motorhome when new 15mths ago, so not over keen on having another fitted when 2 have failed and we have a long trek home. Will keep the bypass bits with me just in case.

But a clear design problem that wants sorting. I have phoned Fiat customers services now re this issue (from a mobile overseas) and they have yet to respond. What poor service !!

God that was good moan !!
Thanks all for help and input.

Stephen


----------



## gloworm

Hi Stephen , you cant beat a good moan it makes us all feel a lot better :lol: Thats a very neat job you,ve done with that bypass well done, nice to see it works,


Eric :wink:


----------



## cabby

looking at your photo I can see that is the OLD design, why dont you wait until you reach say Italy and stick it in front of the fiat factory with a sign saying Fix it again tomorrow.dont forget the translation.

cabby


----------



## Bovisand

"why dont you wait until you reach say Italy and stick it in front of the fiat factory with a sign saying Fix it again tomorrow"

Cabby, I would love to do that. Now a week since I initially contacted Fiat customer relations and still no call from their international dept who handle problems when you are out of the UK.
Fiat assist (RAC Commercia) on the otherhand have been excellent.

How can you tell the filter unit is an old model ?
The one in the pic was a replacement last year after the first problem and had a part number - 1368 1270 080
And the first dealer we dealt with in Greece used the same number when ordering yet another replacement (still not arrived, strike in Greece yesterday).
If anyone have any reference, pics etc of a updated version I would be most grateful.

So difficult to sort things out overhere.

Stephen


----------



## cabby

Will go and try and take a photo of my new filter unit inbetween rain showers down here.will also contact my Fiat dealer and see what the part number is and if it is the same.

cabby


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Guys 

Bypassing the fuel filter not a good idea it’s there for a reason to stop any crap getting in to the injector if this happens the cost of repairs will be much greater than the loss of fuel and filter put together so just take care, but it’s up to you of course I’m just highlighting problems that can acquire by carrying out this procedure. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## Bovisand

Cabby, that would be much appreciated.

Ray, believe me I know you are correct. The bypass is nothing more than a stop gap measure (done by a Fiat dealer in Greece) until we can obtain a new filter unit and/or get to the bottom of why they (the seal) keeps failing.
After week of hanging around twiddling our thumbs (OK the weather and campsite are great) waiting for a call to say filter unit has arrived at dealer in Kalamata, we are told today it hasn't even been ordered. Fiat Cust Services finally on the case. I despair !!

Will we ever get to Epidavros

Stephen


----------



## cabby

Have just got the bonnet open, hope piccy works. and Stormont tell me the part number for the complete assembly is;1352490080.


----------



## Hydrocell

It was just for information, just in case other member’s think this may be a permanent solution to this problem, in fact I believe that this is well worth a recall by Fiat to fix.
But don’t hold your breath on that happening any time soon.

Regards as always
Ray


----------



## rugbyken

Had this problem 3 weeks ago on the way down had van serviced 2 weeks before we came away, called saga breakdown out at nozay france p*****g out lad who came out said beaucoup problem can not be tightened on the veh went off and fetched some serious grips took the whole filter housing off the veh and he tightened while I held it not had problem since done another 1500 mls now poor design if I can just replace with a different filter when I get back will do that


----------



## Bovisand

Cabby,
Thanks for pics.
That number is different from the one I have been given by UK and Greek dealers (see earlier post) but the filter in the pic looks the same as mine.
What is it that makes you think its different ??

Thanks again for the input, great when members do this for you !!
Fiat Cust Care promised faithfully they would update me before end of working day - they didn't.

Stephen

Stephen


----------



## cabby

I phoned Stormonttrucks and vans where I get mine done at Hildenborough Kent on the A21 near Tonbrige. they put the mew unit in which is the one in the photo.if yours is the same then it is the new one you have. their Fiat parts chap gave me that number as the complete unit, not just the filter.I will phone him again and check about the number you have posted and get back with update.
can only say relax and enjoy the weather hopefully.by the way surely your breakdown service should be sorting out the part rather than you having to chase Fiat.

cabby


----------



## MissEllie

this is exactly the same problem as we have had with our van. we have now had four leaks and to say we are fed up with it is an understatement. it seems to me that there is a problem that Fiat need to sort out. each of our repairs has cost us in the region of €200-€250 euro and we are sick of it all. luckily it didn't go again on our return at the weekend from France or it would have been dumped at the side of the road.


----------



## rayc

MissEllie said:


> this is exactly the same problem as we have had with our van. we have now had four leaks and to say we are fed up with it is an understatement. it seems to me that there is a problem that Fiat need to sort out. each of our repairs has cost us in the region of €200-€250 euro and we are sick of it all. luckily it didn't go again on our return at the weekend from France or it would have been dumped at the side of the road.


I have had the filter changed in both a 2.3 and 3.0L MH by essanjay in Poole. I have never experienced any problems with leaks afterwards. What is the actual problem with the filter housing? I read it had to be tightened to 32Nm

I saw this on the web, might be of interest. It is for the JTD engine but the principle must be the same.

http://www.partinfo.co.uk/files/ADK85502.pdf


----------



## Bovisand

"I have had the filter changed in both a 2.3 and 3.0L MH by essanjay in Poole. I have never experienced any problems with leaks afterwards. What is the actual problem with the filter housing? I read it had to be tightened to 32Nm"

RayC, The problem isn't occuring after a filter change. This happened on a new van after only a few 1000k and then again when a replacement unit was fitted, plus two fixes (in Greece) In my case it seems to happen after good run of several hours - but that could just be coincidence.
Every time it has failed I have taken it to a Fiat dealer, so I would like to think they atre using the correct procedure (as per your link).

As yet we are still stuck in Greece having been promised by two dealers via EA Greece (Greek Fiat Assist) that the part has been ordered. It hasn't and EA Greece are a complete waste of time and just fob you off (lie though thier teeth). I cannot begin to tell you how frustrating the whole thing is.
Greece is wonderful but for heavens sake dont break down here.
Seems the only way I can get warranty work done is to pay for it myself and send Fiat the invoice when I get home.

Dis I hear the words "Greek Tragedy".
The saga continues. At least the sun is shining !!


----------



## lafree

Hi, Changed fuel filter myself Twice on 07 x250 2.3 I used a Fram cartridge
I fitted the seal O ring dry but lubricated the threads on the filter head and tighten it with a strap wrench and had no problems .Regards Lafree.


----------



## rayc

It is hard to understand what the fault is. The canister is obviously not sealing to the top but why? Is it a manufacturing intolerance, faulty O ring or what? One filter faulty can be understood but why are replacements which have not been disturbed also failing ? Don't Fiat say anything when replacing them?


----------



## gloworm

It looks to me the O ring seal is expanding and is forced out with pressure, when ours went the m/h was stationery with engine off, i was in campsite reception and my wife said she heard it pop, on removal of seal it had expanded quite a bit comparerd to the new one


----------



## rayc

gloworm said:


> It looks to me the O ring seal is expanding and is forced out with pressure, when ours went the m/h was stationery with engine off, i was in campsite reception and my wife said she heard it pop, on removal of seal it had expanded quite a bit comparerd to the new one


But why are the complete housings being replaced by Fiat at €200 a time?


----------



## Bovisand

> But why are the complete housings being replaced by Fiat at €200 a time?


rayc - the complete housing has only been replaced once and that was after it had failed for the 2nd time and the Motorhome was only a few months old.
Subsequent problems (and no doubt the original problem) are caused (as mentionrd by glowrom) by the rubber sealing ring expanding and breaking the seal.
In fact a call to my UK Fiat garage has confirmed this as he has had several vans in with the same problem.
Why - I don't know, but as mentioned before in my case only after a good long run. Tootling around the UK - no problem.

Right now we just want to get it fixed and get home. Once home I shall be taking the problem up with Fiat.
As it stands at the moment I have to pay for the new seals (they come in packs of 10) have the Greek dealer fit it and sort it out with Fiat when I get home. The whole episode is nothing short of a total fiasco.


----------



## Bazbro

> I'm not familiar with the exact filter that Fiat fit, but if there is room, remove the troublesome unit and fit a genuine CAV truck filter in its place.
> 
> A complete filter with water agglomerator bowl (but without a water sensor) will cost about £20 or so, and note that there are various head configurations to uit different ful feed and returns.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=CAV+Filter&_sacat=0
> 
> In that link you will also see a 10-pack of genuine filters for £20.
> 
> It is a reliable and well-proven unit, being in continuous production since the 1950's and cheap enough to carry a spare unit with you, not that you'd need one.
> 
> Peter


It seems to me that this Post by Listerdiesel is the complete answer to the problem of Fiat fuel filter leaks. Why continue to muck around with a flawed Fiat item when this cure is available? I'll be using Lister's suggestion at the earliest opportunity. Your Post deserves a bump, Peter!

I also noted on a Fiat forum that Ducato fuel filters should almost never - 100,000km - need replacing with our (normal motorhome) use, filling up as we mostly do at 'proper' filling stations. It's different for fleet or site drivers who may fill up from storage tanks, bowsers, etc., and that's what changing this filter is really aimed at.


----------



## gloworm

Hi Barry, I too think listerdiesel is on the right track, and would like to change to one of the filters he suggested, but would the surplus wiring cause us problems, i,e engine management & warning lights ?



Eric


----------



## Bazbro

I really don't know. Maybe Listerdiesel knows? As it's only a fuel filter and not a vital inner engine component, and we're unlikely to block it up with our usage anyway, maybe nothing to worry about... just ignore any Blackpool illuminations when and if they occur? Or pull the appropriate bulb?? 

I don't know if there are any 'engine management' issues but I wouldn't imagine so.


----------



## gloworm

Im sure someone on here will have the answer (I hope).



Eric


----------



## Bovisand

> It seems to me that this Post by Listerdiesel is the complete answer to the problem of Fiat fuel filter leaks. Why continue to muck around with a flawed Fiat item when this cure is available?
> 
> 
> 
> I to will be looking at this option just as soon as we get home.
> Currently stuck at a Fiat dealer in Corinth (Greece) still trying to get problems sorted out.
> New fuel filter arrived from Athens which has been duly fitted but by then we had developed a problem with the Fuel Injection system (poss as a result of having the fuel filter bypassed, even though told very unlikely by UK Fiat dealer). When we drive slow - no problem, but as soon as I give it a bit of whelly or have a steep hill to go up the Fuel Injection warning light comes on and the engine just cuts out.
> 
> Sat typing this in the Motorhome whilst Mechanics are trying to sort the problem. Day 2 in this garage - not what we had planned !!
> Oh what fun.
> 
> Stephen
Click to expand...


----------



## Bovisand

> It seems to me that this Post by Listerdiesel is the complete answer to the problem of Fiat fuel filter leaks. Why continue to muck around with a flawed Fiat item when this cure is available?
> 
> 
> 
> I to will be looking at this option just as soon as we get home.
> Currently stuck at a Fiat dealer in Corinth (Greece) still trying to get problems sorted out.
> New fuel filter arrived from Athens which has been duly fitted but by then we had developed a problem with the Fuel Injection system (poss as a result of having the fuel filter bypassed, even though told very unlikely by UK Fiat dealer). When we drive slow - no problem, but as soon as I give it a bit of whelly or have a steep hill to go up the Fuel Injection warning light comes on and the engine just cuts out.
> 
> Sat typing this in the Motorhome whilst Mechanics are trying to sort the problem. Day 2 in this garage - not what we had planned !!
> Oh what fun.
> 
> Stephen
Click to expand...


----------



## Bovisand

> It seems to me that this Post by Listerdiesel is the complete answer to the problem of Fiat fuel filter leaks. Why continue to muck around with a flawed Fiat item when this cure is available?
> 
> 
> 
> I to will be looking at this option just as soon as we get home.
> Currently stuck at a Fiat dealer in Corinth (Greece) still trying to get problems sorted out.
> New fuel filter arrived from Athens which has been duly fitted but by then we had developed a problem with the Fuel Injection system (poss as a result of having the fuel filter bypassed, even though told very unlikely by UK Fiat dealer). When we drive slow - no problem, but as soon as I give it a bit of whelly or have a steep hill to go up the Fuel Injection warning light comes on and the engine just cuts out.
> 
> Sat typing this in the Motorhome whilst Mechanics are trying to sort the problem. Day 2 in this garage - not what we had planned !!
> Oh what fun.
> 
> Stephen
Click to expand...


----------



## gloworm

Stephen, cant believe the bad luck your having, I dont think the filter bypass will cause any problems with the short time & journey you have done, hope they get you fixed up and your way soon.


Best of luck
Eric


----------



## Bovisand

Finally sorted !!! 
New filter fitted - just hope it doesn't fail before I get home.
And the other problem: fuel injector light coming on on engine cutting out was caused by a kink in a fuel line that had been grumbling away (apparently) for some time.
So you are correct Eric, filter bypass wasn't the cause

France robbed to help England !! A French motorhome was in for long term problems and they kept nicking bits from it to try and resolve (find) our problems !! We did meet the owners but hadn't the heart to say what the garage was doing. They were about to fly home and even gave us their surplus food.
Two full days spent at Fiat Korinthos, but full credit to them they got stuck in and sorted us out in the end.

So we are on our way again, but the whole engine compartment and subsequently the motorhome stinks of diesel - really bad, but will have to wait till we get home to get sorted.

Thanks all for your help and support.


----------



## Dill

Just found this link, and after reading I would be concerned about using the Cav filter mod as Listerdiesel suggests, due to high fuel pressures etc.

http://library.docent.isvor.it/uplo...cia Didattica Fiat Ducato seconda fase_GB.pdf

Regards

Dill


----------



## Bazbro

A brilliant Post, thanks Dill - so much excellent information. Now 'saved' to my Motorhome Folder!!


----------



## gingertom

Hi All

Does anyone know if Fiat has now sorted the Fuel Filter leak problem, possibly caused by the O Ring.

Today i purchased a fuel filter element from Fiat Parts for my Ducato 2.8jtd, I was informed that a different part is now being specified.

Four years ago i fitted fuel filter part number F0000077362340, Fiat are now supplying F0000077365902.

Unfortunately the parts guy was unable to confirm why the part has changed.

Many Thanks


----------



## cabby

I am sorry all, but there is no explanation for the failure of some fuel filters.it could well be that some were badly produced in the factory. The answer is to have the complete unit changed. we have and since have had no further problems. although I will admit the smell from the French gas leak recently, did make me go outside and check. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## chiefwigwam

can i add my bit...........

we went to France last Easter in our 2008 Burstner, had a complete service before we left, the morning we were due to leave for boat, i was looking under passenger side where there was a small diesel drip on the drive. went ahead anyway, got to boat and checked again, nothing this time, got to cherbourg, parked up , still the small leak, gradually throughout the 2 weeks it got worse, but only on start up, once it was running for a few seconds, the leak stopped, i would assume once the pressure had built up,, we could have drove all day, but once we stopped and started the engine again, same thing.

anyway, came home, replaced filter housing complete/fuel filter and 'o' ring, which was a little brittle.

fast forward to summer holiday-back to France we go, eveything fine, stayed in pontorson for a night then headed south, stopped at Aire De la Vendee for a sandwich, very warm, think it was one of the warmest days of the year, started van, and immediately strong smell of diesel, went out and it was pouring out of the filter housing and running down the aire car park.

rang recovery for Autoroute, who collected vehicle , my wife, 2 kids and myself, ADAC were fantastic, booked us into a hotel for the night.

the guy at the garage opened the bonnet and asked me to start the van, immediately he said (in his best french accent) block, block which i translated as, blocked. part ordered and fitted next day and off we went, no trouble since.

might be worth having a filter and o ring as a spare in the van somewhere.

now im paranoid that i can smell diesel and am checking the filter for leaks at every opporunity, wife thinks i have gone mad............


----------



## cabby

No you have not gone mad, just mad at Fiat for such a crap filter, although I expect it is really the small firm that makes them had a dodgy batch and said nothing.

cabby


----------



## chiefwigwam

cabby said:


> No you have not gone mad, just mad at Fiat for such a crap filter, although I expect it is really the small firm that makes them had a dodgy batch and said nothing.
> 
> cabby


do you think thats what it was Cabby?

i hope so, suppose it makes sense, otherwise there would be more people having the same issue?


----------



## cabby

well it has to be really, or why has not half the fleet vehicles had the same problems.

cabby


----------



## Bovisand

One of the MANY problems we had turned out to be a kinked fuel line that was hidden behind the engine. Fuel was leaving the fuel filter hitting the blockage, backing up to the filter causing a build of pressure and the seal to subsequently fail. This happened 3 times before we found this fault.

Had leaks from other areas since: High Pressure Fuel Rail (I think that was the name).

Stephen


----------



## fadboy

Went to the shropshire festival at the weekend and when I got there
I could smell diesel, the stewards on the door told me to turn off the engine and they would fix it as they have had two already that have turned up with leaks.
They said its always the Fiat engined motorhomes and its the seal on the filter which expands, all he did was take out the filter remove the top put the oversize o ring back in position and then locked the lid back on with a tap with his screwdriver.
It stopped the leak!!
All I need now is a pack of them O rings anyone got a part number?


----------



## arfajob

Thanks to everyone for their inputs on this forum, I am just about to replace my filter and o ring for the same leaking problem, and it has been really helpful to read all the comments.
Can anyone confirm that the filter assembly is self bleeding, and what is the purpose of the little screw on the side near the bottom? Is it for water draining or manual bleeding?
I've ordered the special tool for tightening the filter housing just in case! :?


----------



## rayc

arfajob said:


> Thanks to everyone for their inputs on this forum, I am just about to replace my filter and o ring for the same leaking problem, and it has been really helpful to read all the comments.
> Can anyone confirm that the filter assembly is self bleeding, and what is the purpose of the little screw on the side near the bottom? Is it for water draining or manual bleeding?
> I've ordered the special tool for tightening the filter housing just in case! :?


Any help?


----------



## gloworm

arfajob said:


> Thanks to everyone for their inputs on this forum, I am just about to replace my filter and o ring for the same leaking problem, and it has been really helpful to read all the comments.
> Can anyone confirm that the filter assembly is self bleeding, and what is the purpose of the little screw on the side near the bottom? Is it for water draining or manual bleeding?
> I've ordered the special tool for tightening the filter housing just in case! :?


 After you have replaced your filter element, reassembled filter housing and bolted back onto bulkhead, connect fuel inlet pipe only, get assistant to turn on ignition while you keep eye on filter, when fuel reaches outlet turn off ignition immediately, then connect outlet pipe and start engine, check for leaks,

hope this helps

Eric


----------



## arfajob

Thanks, I'll do that. Any idea what the little screw is for?


----------



## arfajob

brilliant! just the job, thank you.


----------



## gloworm

arfajob said:


> Thanks, I'll do that. Any idea what the little screw is for?


 Yes the little screw is to drain water from filter housing, you just need to loosen it, any water will run out at bottom

Eric :wink:


----------



## davidjlambert

I can't believe this!

Went to the motorhome which is in store, started it up ( had to jump it as battery was flat), left engine running whilst I did a couple of small jobs. It's an Autotrail Cheyenne 2008.

Went round the front and noticed fuel gushing out of the black cylindrical object at the back right of the engine compartment.
Having read this thread I realise it's the fuel filter.

I assume my problem may stem from when it was last serviced when I assume a new filter was installed and presumably the filter cover was not tightened properly.

I also note the comments about the likely seal failure.

Grateful for advice and answers to my queries below

Are these seals readily available?
How does one disconnect the fuel lines?
How does one remove the filter from the body?

There also seemed to be fuel leaking from above and to the right of the filter (facing the engine). Surely there aren't any fuel lines tucked up there, behind and above the headlight?

Thanks for any help

David


----------



## Techno100

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1449465.html#1449465

Above to the right as you say will be the fuel inlet to the filter


----------



## rayc

davidjlambert said:


> There also seemed to be fuel leaking from above and to the right of the filter (facing the engine). Surely there aren't any fuel lines tucked up there, behind and above the headlight?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> David


Are you sure it is not fuel that has been sprayed up there from the leaking filter O ring seal, which may be mixing with rain water getting through the scuttle? Each replacement filter should come with a new O ring. Do not attempt to replace the filter / O ring without the proper tool as referenced in techno's link.


----------



## davidjlambert

Thanks Techno and Rayc

I'll check when I next go back to see if fuel is spraying up.
I got the impression that it was just gushing down from around the whole periphery of the filter body and that there was dripping from the second location I described.

I imagine a gallon or more was lost whilst it was running!

I don't think it will be mixed rainwater as the van has been under cover.

Will I have the 'later' unit fitted, ie was the later unit introduced before 2008?

I did try to hand tighten the top but to no avail although I noticed the unit was quite loose as though it may just be clipped in place. Is this how they are attached?

Thanks again

David


----------



## Techno100

Best access is made by removing the headlamp . I've yet to replace my filter cartridge . I suspect that the problem is garages not using the correct tool as per my link, to fully tighten the filter housing. I cannot see any oem quality seal failing regardless of price.


----------



## Techno100

Eric's post above says it is bolted in place


----------



## rayc

davidjlambert said:


> I did try to hand tighten the top but to no avail although I noticed the unit was quite loose as though it may just be clipped in place. Is this how they are attached?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> David


The top of the filter housing is retained by a collar which is screwed onto the bottom using the tool techno described whilst the bottom is held in a vice i.e the whole filter housing is removed from the vehicle and a new O ring fitted..

The replacement is similar to this one BUT do it in a vice with the correct tool;


----------



## davidjlambert

Yes, I noticed that but have to say the movement I detected throws a lot of doubt that my unit is properly secured. I can't imagine Fiat would flexibly mount the filters.

The extent of this problem almost mirrors the problems of the clutch shudder and scuttle leaks on the Fiat chassis!

Any idea how to remove the fuel connectors?


----------



## rayc

davidjlambert said:


> Yes, I noticed that but have to say the movement I detected throws a lot of doubt that my unit is properly secured. I can't imagine Fiat would flexibly mount the filters.
> 
> The extent of this problem almost mirrors the problems of the clutch shudder and scuttle leaks on the Fiat chassis!
> 
> Any idea how to remove the fuel connectors?


If you mean the whole filter housing is loose then that is the retaining bracket bolts. If you mean the top is loose then the retaining collar is not tight. I believe the fuel connectors are removed by pulling the grey collars towards the housing.


----------



## Techno100

I've read back along the thread and it's been mentioned that the seal expands causing the leak. This is just not possible if the filter housing top is tightened correctly then the seal has nowhere to expand to and any expansion would only improve its sealing ability within its location.


----------



## davidjlambert

It's the whole unit that's loose.
I suppose it could be that the garage couldn't be bothered to fully tighten the mounting bracket.

The filter top is tight in that I couldn't tighten it any more by hand.

To attack it properly clearly requires its removal and reassembly on the bench with the tool identified by Andy.

Another job I could do without!

David


----------



## Techno100

By hand? That's not sufficient 
When you get the correct tool and a torque wrench! Then first see if it is tight before undoing it :wink:


----------



## rayc

davidjlambert said:


> It's the whole unit that's loose.
> I suppose it could be that the garage couldn't be bothered to fully tighten the mounting bracket.
> David


Perhaps but that should not be the reason for the leak unless the movement has somehow stressed a fuel pipe.


----------



## Techno100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blueprint...M&hash=item337fe19cd9&clk_rvr_id=568499945160


----------



## Techno100

When I next get a break from work in good weather I'll do the whole job with pictures and post . Btw the filter does not need priming as described earlier, it is self bleeding


----------



## davidjlambert

Thanks for the help chaps.

I only mentioned hand tight as I thought the filter top might be loose and therefore grasped the body and top to see if it would tighten which it would not.

It was doing this which showed how loosely mounted the whole unit is.

I don't think it would have stressed the fuel lines but its something that I'll check.

I agree that tightened correctly to the torque setting and with a new seal then theoretically there shouldn't be leakage. That does assume that the parts have been manufactured correctly.

Did the garage reuse the old seal? Who knows! If they haven't tightened the mounting bolts correctly then it casts doubt on the overall quality of their work. And they also changed the cam belt!!!

David

ps. Thanks for the eBay link, tool bought!


----------



## Techno100

Anyone who lives near me is welcome to borrow mine 
Good luck 8)


----------



## davidjlambert

Thanks Andy, but I'm in Kent!

Of course when I've got one, the same offer stands to anyone in this neck of the woods!

Cheers

David


----------



## cabby

We had this some time ago now, in fact I think this might well be my thread. We had a complete new unit fitted, which was different to the original unit of 2007/8. the garage did try just replacing the filter again but to no avail.
will point out that it was serviced by the main Fiat dealer first, then when I arrived later at our motorhome dealer a leak started they tried to fix the leak, but we had to go back to main dealer for a new unit.
this has been ok now.
When we were away and it leaked the AA bypassed the filter unit.

cabby


----------



## davidjlambert

Thanks Cabby for the background.
Stormont is our nearest Fiat outlet and I thought I'd have a chat with them to get some leads regarding upgrading the filter.
At the moment I'm planning to try and sort out the existing unit particularly as I have the Blue Print tool on order!

Best wishes

David


----------



## cabby

Stormont was the main Fiat dealer for me as well, who did the service, after which it all went wrong. I now use JC. for it all. Except for the MOT which I have done locally.
I am not keen on Stormont as I have had problems with them before, charging for work not done or completed. However they are very good at locating and posting on parts for you.

cabby


----------



## davidjlambert

Hi, an update.

I called into Stormont late this afternoon and found them really useful.

It's clear that it's a common problem and their recommendation is to fit the later upgraded unit.

However I persisted that I'd try and fix the unit and just the seal is available at £3.75. Seal ordered, it not being in stock!

In the course of discussions, it transpires that it usually isn't the seal but that the housing cracks which would certainly account for the many problems that seem to instantaneously occur.

This info would certainly answer Andy's thoughts that a properly installed seal should not fail and give rise to the problems described.
Also it lends support for the use of the correct tightening tool as the use of grips etc is more likely to lead to over-stressing at points around the cover periphery and consequential cracking.

My wife thinks I should just bite the bullet and replace the whole unit.

But the new housing is now £198!
And a Fiat filter is £38!

So it's the new seal, existing filter and installed using the correct tool!

Any bets on success or will SWMBO prove to be right........again!

David


----------



## Techno100

I bought the filter from eurocarparts and I think the premium quality one was under £20, yet to fit it.
It maybe that mechanics have either been using improvised methods of replacing the filters cartridge or not using a torque wrench. Cracked housing could even suggest and most likely over tightening

Another thread with reference to cracking and fuel line connections
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-124813-fiat-ducato-x250-fuel-filter-rapid-connectors.html


----------



## cabby

We had the new filter housing complete fitted by Stormont, we inspected the old one and could not see a split, however I assume that when torqued down it could produce a crack or open a split.
There was no trace of a problem elsewhere. bite the bullet, save yourself some time and anguish, let alone ear bashing. :lol: 

cabby

by the way do suggest politely that you expect the charge to include the jet wash off of the area that has been covered in diesel fuel and may contaminate other parts if left.


----------



## Techno100

A quote from VEEVEE(funster)

OK, the filter housing doesn't leak anymore, and have learnt a bit about modern filters today.

Exactly as jhorsf has shown, there is a tool and a sequence for this style of fuel filter. I did see a catalogue this afternoon showing tens of tools for different filter applications, no make that maybe more than a hundred.

I was told there are known problems with plastic filter housings including over tightening and distortion due to age, plus sometime not the most robust components that can be easily damaged.

I was also told that due to the nature of the coarse thread on this type of filter housing that my idea of tight was not tight enough, this was universally told to me.

Two workshops said that they don't have all the tools so do what is forbidden, use large water pump pliers as shown with a big red X over them in the diagrams above. 

I instantly thought that it would be easy to crack the threaded ring by using grips, but was also told these modern plastics are tougher than in the past.

So took a large pair of grips and tightened the leaking filter housing. It went click once and turned a little more than I could do by hand. Turned it again and another click (this is the breaking away from each other of the 2 thread sections that bite into each other under pressure), this is not the ring cracking. Tightened for the 3rd time and a 3rd click. 

At that point I thought I had chanced my arm and tested the filter housing, no leak. I primed the fuel system about 15 separate times, no leak. Ran the engine for a while, no leak.

I did the above having experience of what can break a component and when to stop, I also got lucky. I spoke with 6 separate mechanics I have know for many years and acted on their advice.

Last. I bought another two fuel filters today, different makes to the Halfords one (that is still fitted). 
The FRAM one looked identical to the Halfords one just half the price though. Even the sealing ring, was slightly mis-shapen as the Halfords one is.
The second is either OE or a close copy, it is by Blue Print. The filter itself looks different, but the same as the original one removed (OE?). The biggest difference is the sealing ring. Much more accurate in dimensions, but about 50% softer than the Halfords/FRAM one, so much more compression and give. It also has a coating on it which may make it seal better?

My view is the design of this filter housing is very poor but I have to live with it. Moving away from a simple canister must have cost implications as a canister filter as small the the cartridge fitted into this housing would probably weigh less thatn the plastic assembly, so not using plastic due to weight.

I tried at the beginning to get an original fuel filter but the FIAT dealer gave me on presenting them with a chassis number the wrong one. If I had had the original filter then maybe I wouldn't have started this thread? Good job too I hear you say.

Thanks very very much to all.


----------



## BillCreer

Even better

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Techno100

Too late Bill :lol: but great for those who've still to buy one 8)


----------



## Techno100

Better yet 8)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-Duca...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27dc6ee11a


----------



## davidjlambert

Seems that eBay item was a one-off and the listing has ended. It looks as though it was not the later and recommended unit.

However I've found this site but none in stock. I've registered my interest which hopefully will result in a positive response.

http://www.eurocarcare.net/filters/1606450580.html

Suggest others also register which may stimulate eurocarcare to buy in a sackful!


----------



## cabby

Well I have to report that since September 2011 when I was the OP on this thread we have not had any more leaks, however it is now due for all filter changes service. Should I obtain and supply the filters obtained from Stormont for JC to fit, or just hope for the best and let them carry on. Or I could ask them to order them from Stormont as they are not that far away.

cabby


----------



## davidjlambert

Hi Cabby

On the assumption you get your fuel from reputable outlets then I think I'd be inclined to leave the filter intact until the next service and reconsider at that time.
The surface area of the filter is large and would need an awful lot of crud before it gave cause for concern..
Just my view of course!

cheers

David


----------



## cabby

Quite agree with you on this. we use our local esso station which is normally 1p cheaper than even the supermarkets. Have not done enough mileage to worry about either.

cabby


----------



## rayc

cabby said:


> Quite agree with you on this. we use our local esso station which is normally 1p cheaper than even the supermarkets. Have not done enough mileage to worry about either.
> 
> cabby


My service book says change the fuel filter every 48,000 km. It does not mention a time period. I last had it replaced in September 2012 at approx. 21,000 miles. What would be a realistic date to change it again whilst averaging 8000 miles per year.


----------



## Techno100

My service record shows it was replaced in 2012 with under 30,000 miles. If I could be certain it was actually done I'd leave it another three years but I can't so I intend changing it when the weather improves and I'm not working.


----------



## cabby

As we average around 5 to 8k per year I would change every 4 years, the book does say 30k miles but I would suggest this is a MAX. so it also depends on the quality of the fuel as well. Ours was done at end 2011 to cure the leaks at 3 years old, but only under 20k miles.

cabby


----------



## gloworm

I changed fuel filter in june 2009 as part of routine service, not having correct tool I placed filter housing in vice, and tightend by hand (two hands), all went ok until June 2011 when we arrive at a camp site in Germany and fuel began pouring from filter, I soured a new filter from local garage (none fiat) €33, this I fitted without correct tool, a friend held filter body in hands while I tightend top by hand, this is still on m/h having completed many miles including a furher trip to germany with no further problems. Am I just lucky or can overtightening be a problem ? 

Eric


----------



## gloworm

I changed fuel filter in june 2009 as part of routine service, not having correct tool I placed filter housing in vice, and tightend by hand (two hands), all went ok until June 2011 when we arrive at a camp site in Germany and fuel began pouring from filter, I soured a new filter from local garage (none fiat) €33, this I fitted without correct tool, a friend held filter body in hands while I tightend top by hand, this is still on m/h having completed many miles including a furher trip to germany with no further problems. Am I just lucky or can overtightening be a problem ? 

Eric


----------



## cabby

I do believe that a combination of sloppy working practises, such as not replacing the seal/ring and over tightening will be the main causes of a leak. Or a batch of dodgy fuel filter units used in production, as there has not been a mass outcry.

cabby


----------



## Techno100

davidjlambert said:


> Seems that eBay item was a one-off and the listing has ended. It looks as though it was not the later and recommended unit.
> 
> However I've found this site but none in stock. I've registered my interest which hopefully will result in a positive response.
> 
> http://www.eurocarcare.net/filters/1606450580.html
> 
> Suggest others also register which may stimulate eurocarcare to buy in a sackful!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-Duca...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4ace789f2f


----------



## duc12

The part no. on the top of the one in Techno100's link reads 55.148.00 so it is an UFI part - as we already knew.

Google finds UFI 55.148.00 for £89 at Opieoils though I can't tell whether it the earlier or later version (they've used a generic image).


----------



## Techno100

The date on it too I never noticed but it's 2013 so maybe the later model.
Yes all the google links are using a generic image it seems


----------



## davidjlambert

duc12, you must have much better kit than I'm using as no way can I read the number on the top of the eBay item! Cheapo iPad!

However, that UFI number relates to a Fiat part number which is not the current (updated?) part number.

Also, I'm rather confused by the picture of the Opie unit (and others on the Internet using the 55.148.00 number) in that there are three pipe connections whereas my belief is there are only two on our units?

If the weather improves tomorrow I'll go over and try to remove the filter. Then I can bring it home and play, particularly as the Blue Print tool arrived today.

David


----------



## davidjlambert

Update
Took the filter off last week and as I thought it slides out of the mounting bracket. Grasp firmly and lift upwards.

Inspecting the filter housing closely revealed no hairline cracks and the seal appeared to be sound. Must say the Blue Print tool is first class.

However what I did notice was that one of the thin tangs in the inlet connector was broken, caused I believe when it was serviced not long ago. I think therefore that the diesal was jetting out of that connector and flooding down the periphery of the housing. That would also account for the 'other' leak I described earlier.

To resolve the issue I sourced a new housing from Opie, £89 ( thanks duc12 for the heads up). It's the 55.148.00 type which I believe is the older unit but as Andy noted on the pictured housing, it is dated 2013.
It seems only Fiat outlets stock the later housing; quite what the differences are remains a mystery but at £237 it was a no brainer in my book.
The unit comes with filter but I checked the torque setting which is quoted at 30Nm and found that it was about 32Nm.

Fitted it today in bright sunshine (!), took about three minutes. Two electrical connections and two quick-fit couplings.
Someone suggested priming the housing but I thought I'd take a chance as I think somewhere I'd read the system is self priming.

The engine fired straight away and I let it run until it was up to temperature which takes some time particularly in this coldish spell.

So job done -touch wood, we'll see how it goes!

Thanks for your help everyone.

David


----------



## Techno100

Follow up guide for have a go heroes

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-176738-.html


----------



## jeffro

*fuel filterd*

Does anyone know if there is a conversion for this rubbish fuel filter. sure a cav filter will fit but what about the electrical connections can i just leave them hanging? its hapened to me 3 times now and always when i have been stuck in traffic.It seems to happen when you have been driving for a while and then you slow down it then dosent take long to empty the tank


----------



## jeffro

*fuel filterd*

Does anyone know if there is a conversion for this rubbish fuel filter. sure a cav filter will fit but what about the electrical connections can i just leave them hanging? its hapened to me 3 times now and always when i have been stuck in traffic.It seems to happen when you have been driving for a while and then you slow down it then dosent take long to empty the tank


----------



## dave29

Just joined the leaking fuel filter club. When I removed the offending unit I found that the top was only just hand tight! The filter was the original fitting. The sealing ring was soft and swollen due to diesel absorption. New filter and seal fitted and torqued up and no leaks but the Check Fuel Filter warning comes on. Oh happy days!


----------



## cabby

when we broke down and the AA chap bypassed the filter we left the electrics unconnected, made no difference to the running of vehicle, just a light that did not go out.So based on those facts I would assume that a different fuel filter would work. but please check about the pressures first.

cabby


----------



## Sgt411

Thus re- erecting an old post I would like to add my two penny worth for the benefit of newer members who are not familiar with the original post concerning the Ducato fuel filter. I had my 07 Ducato CI motorhome serviced about two weeks prior to our French trip. On our arrival at the Gravelines Aire on our first night a fellow motorhomer pointed out that I was leaking fuel from under the front of our motorhome. On inspection it was obvious that the problem was a leaking "O" ring at the fuel filter. To cut a long story short we called out Safeguard Breakdown and local mechanic diagnosed the problem to be with the fuel filter housing and that an "upgraded" version was required. Three days later he returned to the Aire and fitted the new filter and housing and had to pay a €300 bill for parts and labour! So much for just requiring a new "0" ring. At the time I thought that the mechanic had had me over but his English was as poor as my French so I was unable to argue and just accepted the situation and was happy to continue with my French trip albeit with the new problem of the French Fuel Strike ( well documented and discussed elsewhere in another post). Having now read all of this post I am not so sure that our French mechanic did in fact have me over. I have retained the original fuel housing and, after I return to the UK in july, will be visiting the garage where I had my servicing done and will be interested as to the views and opinions that, no doubt, will be forthcoming. 

Keith


----------



## dghr272

Be interested to know if the "upgraded version" looks any different to the original ??

First I have heard of such an upgrade.

Terry


----------



## Sgt411

The only obvious difference is that the groove for the "O" ring is deeper but perhaps someone more technically minded can enlighten us. 

Keith


----------



## cabby

Is the O ring any bigger in size as well.When they changed mine there did not seem any difference, but there was talk of a dodgy batch at the time.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Didn't Techno advise something about that there had been a change when he did a thread on it, not got time to look right now as I think it was part of a bigger thread.


----------



## cabby

I started looking but got caught up in all the side lines.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## dhambone

*Ducato 2004 2.0 HDi fuel filter leak solved*

Thanks to everyone in the previous threads. My sudden peeing on the floor leak after a 20-mile trip wasn't the nightmare that some of the JTD engined guys had so I wanted to report back here for the non-JTD crowd etc.

Upon investigation, after removing the top of the air filter and the filter itself to see the fuel filter (Mann WK 854/6), I found that diesel was peeing from the bottom of the filter, from the screw-on plastic fuel release cap (see pics). It wasn't very tight, so I hand-tightened it as much as I could and re-started the engine but it seemed to make it worse.

After removing the offending plastic cap, I could see that its seal (like a tap seal) was nicked a little, but that could have happened when I tightened it up or prodded it afterwards.

In any case, I just ordered and fitted a new fuel filter without touching the plastic cap which seemed to be firmly tightened on the new filter. Job done, no more leak!

One thing that I did find though was that the new identical part number and brand WK 854/6 fuel filter had a small moulded rubber seal around the centre hole, whereas the filter that I removed did not have it attached. I looked for it around the threaded bolt, but it didnt seemed to be on there, and the new filter screwed on nicely including the small rubber seal... strange. Its been out on a trip and seems to be working fine...

Had just had a service, but the paperwork suggests no fuel filter change (although it should have been done for that price!).

Hope this helps someone!


----------

